
Google’s tenth messaging service will “unify” Gmail, Drive, Hangouts Chat - Corrado
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/report-google-planning-tenth-messaging-app-this-ones-another-slack-clone/?comments=1
======
dragonsh
I hope people learn lessons based on abandoned products like:

1\. Google Chat removed XMPP interoperability.

2\. Google abandoned wave.

3\. Google abandoned google chat and replace with Hangouts.

4\. Hangouts replaced with two products, Hangout Meet and Chat.

5\. Google chat integration with google voice abandoned and now google voice
is a separate product (may be abandoned later).

6\. Google launched Allo and Duo and both abandoned.

7\. Android message apps being tweaked, abandoned, replaced with incompatible
apps in quest to make it like iMessage.

8\. Now this is an attempt to replace hangout meet and chat with one app. Not
sure than what’s the meaning on replacing old hangouts with two apps to again
go back to one app.

In essence don’t trust google with messaging app or critical systems to run
company. Google is primarily a advertising company with technology and that is
their core business which can get them more clicks, eyeballs and revenue.

Anything even if with millions of users will be abandoned like many other
products if it does not generate ad revenue for google.

I am still posting even though it’s highly unlikely to make it to front page
and also there is a risk of downvoting of my comments, critical of Google by
google PR teams or staff as being done to my other comments in HN.

~~~
richliss
At least Atlassian had the intelligence to know when to admit defeat with
HipChat by doing a deal with Slack.

Either Google should buy Slack or admit defeat and support the services of
others through deals.

In the future there's only going to be Teams (for Office365 based corporates)
and Slack (for everyone else) in use in the workplace.

